# SS 29.06.19 - Corigliano #1



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening! 
_*
*For your listening pleasure this weekend:*

John Corigliano **(1938 - )*

Symphony No. 1
1. _Apologue: Of Rage and Remembrance
_2. _Tarantella
_3. _Chaconne: Giulio's Song
_4. _Epilogue
_
Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!_


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Another weekend is upon us and another Symphony is posted for our weekly journey. This week it's American composer John Corigliano's first symphony. I'm not familiar with this one although I've read several reviews and some folks seem to like it while others hate it. I'm sure it's modern sounding but I'm willing to give it a try. There are only a couple recordings so I'll post a YouTube link for those without one which is also the one I'll be listening to.

_*(Note: The video also features the work "Of Rage And Rememberance" before the Symphony so you may skip ahead if you like.*_





Leonard Slatkin/National Symphony Orchestra
Lambert Orkis, piano
David Hardy, principal cello
Glenn Garlick, asst. principal cello
Male chorus of the Oratorio Arts Society of Washington


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

Not a Symphony I am acquainted with so a search round spotify will have to suffice for me this weekend.


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

It's a good work. I've had the first recording (Barenboim/Chicago/Erato) in my listening library since it was first issued.

It's not wildly modern/dissonant.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

I've heard a lot about this work, the significant fanfares on it's arrival on the musical scene, and of course its angry and tragic origins, but never actually heard it. Will find a recording somewhere, I feel obliged to give it a proper listen.


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

I have the Barenboim too, but I'll listen to the Slatkin. This made a good impression on me when I heard it live in concert, many years ago.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I'll be listening to this one: National Orchestral Institute Philharmonic, David Alan Miller cond.


----------



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

Like Vasks I've had the Barenboim/Chicago disc for many years. I haven't listened to it in quite some time, so I'm looking forward to giving it another spin.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Since this symphony is quite programmatic, it may be helpful to read Corigliano's own movement-by-movement description, *here*.


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

cougarjuno said:


> Like Vasks I've had the Barenboim/Chicago disc for many years. I haven't listened to it in quite some time, so I'm looking forward to giving it another spin.


I'll be doing the same!


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

KenOC said:


> I'll be listening to this one: National Orchestral Institute Philharmonic, David Alan Miller cond.


And the same version for me
Another new symphony I have never heard before.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

The Slatkin for me later on.


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

Found Slatkin from spotify so I will listen that one


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Who? Never heard of him so I gave it a try. Dont think ill be returning to it again but always good to try something new. Slatkin on youtube.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Slatkin on an RCA CD. Bought it when it came out around 1990 IIRC.


----------



## TheGazzardian (Nov 24, 2018)

Found Slatkin on Apple Music and starting there, the Naxos one is there too so if I dig it, may check out that one next.


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

Thanks for selecting this one, RDB. Listening to it again after a long hiatus really reminded me of those times. A very evocative work. I think I prefer the Barenboim over the Slatkin though.


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

A first ever listen to Corigliano's first symphony - a highly personal work that walks a fine line between being an angry reaction to the times that prevailed when it was written and an understanable sentimentality given the loss of personal friends.
An interesting piece that I will listen to again.

I listened to the Slatkin recording via spotify.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Saturday Symphony, John Corigliano, Symphony No. 1 ("Aids"). I'm listening to both the Barenboim and the Slatkin.

It says "Of Rage..." but remember that psychologically, anger is a "cover" for fear. With the Barenboim, the opening is superior: the fear comes through, big -time. The initial fear of, "Oh, my God, I've got Kaposi's sarcoma splotches all over me!" Barenboim captures this panic much more effectively than Slatkin.

But overall, the Slatkin is more lyrical, more musical, but more restrained. If I could splice the first movement of Barenboim's on to the Slatkin, it would be perfect.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Listened to the Naxos recording: National Orchestral Institute Philharmonic, David Alan Miller conducting. The sonics were good and the performance seemed very good as well.

The main dramatic device appears to be mass orchestral assaults on innocent solo instruments, the musical equivalent (I suppose) of stomping on puppies. That’s a very unpleasant thing and, unsupported by much compelling musical content, grows old quickly. I’m sure Mr. Corigliano is trying to express his true feelings, but I didn’t come here for that.

In short, no. Just…no. A wearisome, self-indulgent tirade.


----------



## MrMeatScience (Feb 15, 2015)

I had the opportunity to discuss this piece in some depth with Corigliano last year. He was a little disappointed with the quality of the performances it gets, including from some bigger-name interpreters. He pointed to a performance by the Nashville Symphony in the US as one of the best it's received in recent years, but I'm not sure whether or not it was recorded (it's not on Spotify, in any case).


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

KenOC said:


> Listened to the Naxos recording: National Orchestral Institute Philharmonic, David Alan Miller conducting. The sonics were good and the performance seemed very good as well.
> 
> The main dramatic device appears to be mass orchestral assaults on innocent solo instruments, the musical equivalent (I suppose) of stomping on puppies. That's a very unpleasant thing and, unsupported by much compelling musical content, grows old quickly. I'm sure Mr. Corigliano is trying to express his true feelings, but I didn't come here for that.
> 
> In short, no. Just…no. A wearisome, self-indulgent tirade.


That's right, DEATH! Face it, wallow in it, experience it fully.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

Sorry, didn't like it. It seemed disjointed to me. I'm not quite as dismissive of it as Ken, but it didn't really do much for me, even if the music sounds as if it is meant, and not just empty gesturing.

Maybe just not my cup of tea?


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Good piece - very effective, using pretty simple, straight ahead techniques...
The Barenboim/CSO is very good - but I taped a broadcast live performance by the same forces which,iirc, has superior sound....knockout performance...


----------

